# Disney's Ressemblance



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2009)

Watching this... I've seen all of the movies shown... never really made that connection that a lot of it... ALOT of it was a rehash of what had gone before.
I guess you find something that works stick with it and rehash it again... and in some cases again. 
Sad I think. 
[yt]hXIkUgG3h6c[/yt]


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow. That's so disheartening.


-Rob


----------



## grydth (Mar 18, 2009)

I've seen any number of Disney movies with the girls, and always had the impression I was seeing essentially the same movie over and over again!

Would thank you 100 times if I could.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 18, 2009)

grydth said:


> I've seen any number of Disney movies with the girls, and always had the impression I was seeing essentially the same movie over and over again!
> 
> Would thank you 100 times if I could.


Yeah sure... kinda makes you want to check out the latest batch of disney princess movies; Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast (shown yes), Little Mermaid, Pocahontas, et al. Did they do the same thing? 
Still... the formula worked and they made millions and created millions of memories, provided an escape for a little while for millions more. 
But as Thesemindz said it is disheartening... so um... when you're watching the DVD's with your own kids don't say anything. Let them grow up and find out on their own.


----------



## elder999 (Mar 19, 2009)

1) At the time that the earlier movies:_Cinderella, Snow White, the Jungle Book,_and maybe the _Aristocats _and_ Robin Hood _were made, the painstakingly hand drawn animation cells were largely discarded after use-this is how some of them came to be in the hands of collectors, before there was an industry built up around animation type art that had never been used in cartoons at all, ala the Chuck Jones Gallery, and the Disney Store. 

2) They were painstakingly hand-drawn. Often by the same people, though, so, if the plot called for a dancing scene, it stands to reason that they'd use some of the same, familiar sequences:if you had to draw 8 or 9 thousand frames for one dance scene, and then had to do it again, wouldn't you? :lol:

3) The later movies( _Beauty and the Beast_) were at least partly computer animated-and, c'mon, a waltz is a waltz, and a ballroom is a ballro_om......_

_4) *The stories were all different*, and it's the stories that make the movie._


So the people who had to crank out literally thousands of drawings-each only a little different from the other, often used similar sequences for different movies, so what?-it's not like they could have just taken those same cells and redrawn them with new characters, because they'd usually been thrown away, and that would have been just as difficult as drawing them from scratch anyway-if not more so. 

And it's not like the _Jungle Book *is* Robin Hood, or Robin Hood_ is the _Aristocats, is it? :lol:_



			
				thesemindz said:
			
		

> _Wow. That's so disheartening._


 
[Wow. That's so not a big deal at all.....
.....when you consider repeatedly watching the Roadrunner and Coyote run past the same desert vista in one sequence of a cartoon, or the Flintstones walking or running past the same picture on the wall three or four times in the same sequence, etc., etc., etc.....I mean, it's _animation_, which, once upon a time, required literally hundreds of people cranking out thousands of drawings.....

Interesting, though......


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wanna bet that if you looked at the dance sequences in any of the live action musicals (Fred Astaire, Danny Kaye, et al) you'll find overlap and similarities?

Same way that if you look at forms/lines/drills from different styles, you'll see similarities.

Apart from practical issues, as listed by others above, there's just the simple fact that dancing is dancing...  There just ain't but so many ways to move an anthropomorphized animal and have it recognizable as dancing!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2009)

Very very good points Elder and JKS.


----------



## thardey (Mar 19, 2009)

It's funny this came up . . . Robin Hood is one of my son's favorite movies, and I was looking up some of the actor's voices, and what other disney movies they were in.

I ran across the decription of this about Robin Hood. 

It's not as bad as it looks -- Robin Hood had a very small budget, so most of the "borrows" were in that. If it wasn't for that one movie (and most of the "Borrowing" was in just one scene), you would have the one scene with the mice (The Great Mouse Detective, I assume?) and the ballroom waltz scene. Oh, and the gag with sir Kay, and Jasper -- but a sight gags falls into a different category.

It's not like Robin Hood copied from Snow White, and the Aristocats copied from Robin Hood, and on and on. It's just that one scene from Robin Hood copied a lot.

When you consider how many cells were hand-drawn over the years, and how many movies Disney made, I think that's pretty good!

Also, there are a lot of "cameos" throughout the movies -- You can see the cast of "Lady and the Tramp" hidden throughout "101 Dalmations." I think those little extra touches make up for some cheating.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh great.  What's next...country music artists repeatedly singing about trucks? Err...wait...never mind


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Oh great. What's next...country music artists repeatedly singing about trucks? Err...wait...never mind


 
Could be worse... they could sing about heartbreak ad nauseam....err...ummm.... yeah...aaaa.. I see your point..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 19, 2009)

Disneyland in Anaheim, California has always had an attraction of some kind where you can go visit the history of Disney animation (now including a lab where you can draw your very own Disney character - I thought it was kewl) and they have always been forthcoming about the re-use of movement sequences in various movies.  

No surprise to me, really.


----------



## Brian King (Mar 19, 2009)

Many of the animators had their signatures and would include them in the different films that they were involved in. The old B&W cartoons especially. I am thinking the old Popeyes and Betty Bops off the top of my head. The signatures were often a type of gag or back ground or a type of movement. If you watch the very old Popeyes all the characters in the film are bouncing and doing so togetheralong with the voices and the bouncing tempo would change with the action. This was a signature and showed much advanced technique for the day. It really is fascinating how much work and talent went into the films. Many of the scenes had multiple artists working on each frame and many would add their signature so that one frame might have several signatures if you know where to look or who did what.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## zDom (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd like to see the live actor/actress sequences they were modeled after, too.

Wonder if it was Disney's live action (something I know they did, for example, on Peter Pan) or if they took sequences from famous dancers of the area as suggested above.

The resemblence between Baloo (spelling? from the Jungle Book) and Little John (from Robin Hood) was ALWAYS obvious enough. Same voice actor, too  wasn't it? (Too lazy to google it atm)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't want to upset anyone but...... car companies do this to.... and this may come as a shock but...the Ford Explorer and Mazda Navajo and Mercury Mountaineer are pretty much the samething... sorry if this upset anyone


GEEEZ guys.. I like old Disney stuff but after all is said and done it is just a cartoon


----------



## elder999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> GEEEZ guys.. I like old Disney stuff but after all is said and done it is just a cartoon


 
Dude-it's *art*. And, despite some French guy doing it first, a uniquely American art form at that.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 19, 2009)

thardey said:


> Also, there are a lot of "cameos" throughout the movies -- You can see the cast of "Lady and the Tramp" hidden throughout "101 Dalmations." I think those little extra touches make up for some cheating.


True, even Pixar has done it. Wall-E is featured throughout several Pixar films prior to it's release, including Toy Story, but his feature is so quick and in the background that you'd not think to even LOOK there because your eyes are already trained on the primary characters in the foreground. Same with the fat catapillar from Bugs Life is in Toy Story 2 and again very fleeting. 
The pizza delivery car is in several spots as well. Interesting that the animators had fun. 
This has a clip of various sequences where Wall-e is shown and other cast members from their films. 
[yt]_CUgoPgQ5K8[/yt]

Oh and I STILL think Boo (from Monsters Inc.) is the cutest character of all time!


----------



## thardey (Mar 19, 2009)

zDom said:


> I'd like to see the live actor/actress sequences they were modeled after, too.
> 
> Wonder if it was Disney's live action (something I know they did, for example, on Peter Pan) or if they took sequences from famous dancers of the area as suggested above.
> 
> The resemblence between Baloo (spelling? from the Jungle Book) and Little John (from Robin Hood) was ALWAYS obvious enough. Same voice actor, too  wasn't it? (Too lazy to google it atm)


 

Yeah, Phil Harris. (That's what I was looking up last week.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2009)

elder999 said:


> Dude-it's *art*. And, despite some French guy doing it first, a uniquely American art form at that.....


 
Sorry, I was not aware of that... art you say... My apologies... I too am now OUTRAGED at such deception...economy smonomy.... AIG pfhht.....Disney reused animation... those bastards


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 22, 2009)

The Dogfight scenes above the death star at the End of Star Wars "A New Hope" were almost scene-by-scene copies of old WWII movies dogfighting scenes.  Lucas was unhappy with how his Visual techs were shooting the scenes so he sent them some old reels... said "make it more like this" they watched them, copied them almost exactly, and submitted them to George who was like "This is exactly what I was looking for!"

So, hey, It happens in the film world too.


----------

